# Cold Cathode Kits?



## t77snapshot (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there any place online that sells ORANGE cold cathode kits?  It seems like orange leds are very unpopular for mods.

please help, thanx


----------



## intel igent (Jan 23, 2009)

you can try http://www.moddersmart.com/ http://www.frozencpu.com/ http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodstore.html


----------



## KBD (Jan 23, 2009)

unfortunately, no. damn shame really, i'll be doing an orange mod soon too and i looked high & low but couldnt find any. Your best bet is to use the red cathodes made by Logisys and heres why. They are not actually red but more like a very bright reddish orange. To some they look orange. I've considered using them myself but decided against it as they look too bright in contrast to AC Ryan Blackfire orange fans i'll be using. It is likely that i'll just skip the cathodes altogether on this mod. Another option is to use UV cathodes in conjuction with those AC Ryan fans and UV red cable sleeving which looks orange under the cathode light. I'm considering doing this myself but dunno if i will. So as you can see there is really not many options for orange. If you think of something else, post a reply


----------



## pjladyfox (Jan 24, 2009)

t77snapshot,

Try going here: http://www.oznium.com/cathode-kit

I've ordered from them before and the only real complaint I had was how they wired the switch. Wound up getting a friend of mine to help rewire the mess and lengthen the cables.

Otherwise the tubes are good and as you'll see they come in a cream orange. ^_^


----------



## KBD (Jan 24, 2009)

pjladyfox said:


> t77snapshot,
> 
> Try going here: http://www.oznium.com/cathode-kit
> 
> ...




wow, didnt see these guys before. i'll give it a try, thnx a lot.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 24, 2009)

pjladyfox said:


> t77snapshot,
> 
> Try going here: http://www.oznium.com/cathode-kit
> 
> ...



This looks good, I see what you mean about the wire do to the fact that they're sold as car mods. 

Another idea I heard about is getting a white cold cathode and lining it with a transparent orange film.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 24, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Another idea I heard about is getting a white cold cathode and lining it with a transparent orange film.



... or orange marker and color the outside evenly.  

I myself have been looking for some also to compliment my DFI Dark.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 24, 2009)

or like some orange acetate/filter gel type stuff? sugar free orange jello coat the inside of the protective CCFL tube a few times?


----------



## pjladyfox (Jan 25, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> This looks good, I see what you mean about the wire do to the fact that they're sold as car mods.



Do keep in mind that they offer a service to wire up a switch for you. But, if you are comfortable around a solder gun you can easily take some wire from another power cable and just splice in the length that you need. I've also seen someone do their own wiring job and put in their own switch as well.

Just wanted to make sure you knew the downsides before ordering from them. But, if you keep that in mind they do sell some nice tubes in a range of colors not found elsewhere. ^_^


----------



## intel igent (Jan 25, 2009)

i would not suggest/reccomend altering the cable length coming OUT of the inverter and going to the tube's.....


----------



## KBD (Jan 25, 2009)

intel igent said:


> i would not suggest/reccomend altering the cable length coming OUT of the inverter and going to the tube's.....



and there are cold cathode extension cables one can use if the cable is too short.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 25, 2009)

KBD said:


> and there are cold cathode extension cables one can use if the cable is too short.



yes there is http://www.google.com/products?q=cold+cathode+extension


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2009)

worse comes to worse get white and get like uv orange paint or something..paint that is light enough for light to pass through so it glows orange.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue is always the norm(and sometimes Red), I normally just use LED fans, so i get light plus cooling. i actually have a 120mm Blue LED fan(i bought it as a back exhaust fan for my Super Lanboy case) on my side panel blowing on my CPU and it looks nice.


----------

